# Help with Nikon D5500 and Tethering



## saffron

HELP!  THIS IS SOOO FRUSTRATING!!!!!  I purchased a Tethering Cord so I could hook up my Nikon D5500 camera to my laptop so I could see the pictures as I take them.  I need to re-do my website so I have a lot of pictures to take.  I finally got it hooked up with Lightroom Classic, but then the camera wouldn't take a picture saying the settings weren't correct when I hadn't changed anything in the settings.  I hope someone can help me.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## FGarbrecht

Windows or macos?  A lot of software is causing problems for people recently because the newest macos (Catalina) is 64 bit only.  My scanner and camera usb tether stopped working when I upgraded to Catalina because the hardware vendors have decided not to support the upgrade in their software / drivers.  It's a major PITA.


----------



## saffron

I think I have Windows 10


----------



## FGarbrecht

saffron said:


> I think I have Windows 10


I haven't used Windows in a long time but I would check to make sure you have the most recent drivers for your camera installed.  Sorry, can't help much more than that.


----------



## Chippa

Are you shooting raw? Older photoshop and Lightroom won’t open raw files from newer cameras. You can try checking updates and hopefully the camera is supported. photoshop cs5 had the same issue, I can’t recall exactly what the file was or where I got it but it was a generic converter to recognize the file. I’ll check in later to see if you got it if not I’ll update the post.


----------



## Woodchipper

Hmmm. I shoot photos and download them to my laptop with a card reader I bought at Staples. Insert the memory card into the card reader and insert the card reader into a USB port. Downloads automatically. I'm a freelancer so I don't have the laptop with me in the woods or on the water. I can review photos, edit or delete, at one time. I don't think my camera has RAW but never had anone suggest or require photos shot in RAW. FWIW, I learned Drop Box and send photos with it.


----------



## SteveVio

saffron said:


> HELP!  THIS IS SOOO FRUSTRATING!!!!!  I purchased a Tethering Cord so I could hook up my Nikon D5500 camera to my laptop so I could see the pictures as I take them.  I need to re-do my website so I have a lot of pictures to take.  I finally got it hooked up with Lightroom Classic, but then the camera wouldn't take a picture saying the settings weren't correct when I hadn't changed anything in the settings.  I hope someone can help me.  Thank you in advance!


Are you connecting via "HDMI" or wireless ?
Make sure you have the latest version of LR Classic on your computer - as mentioned earlier - if drivers are not updated, it won't work. 
Then check out 


			You searched for tethering - Lightroom Killer Tips


----------

